# '11 1LT Auto | Strange Noise



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

My car has 1100 miles. 1.4L turbo engine with auto trans. I am experiencing a noise under the hood just after the car shifts into second gear after a cold start. It sounds like some sort of spring tensioned device releases. Its not really loud but definetly audible with the radio off. It happens every time I start to drive and happens between 10 to 15 MPH.

_Anyone else experiencing this?_

Thank you,


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Does it happen when you brake?


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

No, it's only on accelleration and only happens once after a cold start.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

It's the second hampster coming online.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

BAHAHAHAHA engineers do have a sense of humor


----------



## MikeW (Nov 29, 2010)

Yes. Hear it every morning--sounds like something just "dropped into place". I am ignoring it for now.


----------



## GM_6T40_Trans_Engineer (Feb 26, 2011)

Does it still happen if you let the vehicle set and warm up for a few minutes? (try 1 minute and 5 minutes)


----------



## scaredpoet (Nov 29, 2010)

Same things happens to me. After a cold start, and just after a switch into second gear, I get the exact same sound, like a spring of some kind being actuated. You can kinda feel it as sort of vibration in the gas pedal, too. Doesn't happen for the rest of the trip.

I'd almost say is sounds almost like a faint scrunching noise... almost like you've got a creaky suspension and went over a speed bump... but there's no bump. The road is smooth.

It doesn't happen when braking, though at low speed, that gives off a whole different (and much quieter) sound.

I have let the engine run and warm up for a minute before heading out, and it's still the same thing. 

I too, have pretty much shrugged it off. It's not a very loud noise, at least not inside the cabin, but just loud enough notice it.

This is on the 1.8L LS.


----------



## 115 (Nov 12, 2010)

I get it too on a 1.4 AT. It usually only happens ONCE, and then it won't happen again until the next time I start the car. I get a vibration for like 0.2 seconds and then the car is fine. It is definitely noticeable.


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

Very consistant. Happens after each start and while in 2nd gear. Then goes away until car is started again. Is there some sort of check valve in the intake/exhaust that actuates? Definetly sounds like some type of spring loaded mechanical device. I too have waited ample time for the engine to warm up.

Has anyone conveyed this to their service department yet?

Another thing that is occurring is the long delay to go into 3rd gear when first starting out. Hope I don't have a bad transmission.​


----------



## TSURacing (Jan 1, 2011)

I paid special attention looking for this noise and yes, I did hear it. If does sound like a clutch or solenoid activating for just a moment then goes away. I'm assuming it is some manner of diagnostic the car runs at each start up. I will keep an ear out for it and see if I can determine what it might be.
My other cars had/have similar diagnostics that run at set times after engine start or transmission engagement. My Sunfire cycled the fuel pump and the Aztek does an ABS check that is noticeable when you are just getting under way.
Thats my thoughts on the subject.

And yes, this trans seems a little bit cold blooded. It will hold on to gears longer when cold than it does when it is up to temperature. That is normal.


----------



## cruze 2011 (Oct 20, 2010)

its the antilock brake system going through its cycle i was told its a normal to hear it


----------



## robertbick (Jan 1, 2011)

Copied from the Cruze owners manual... I download it from the Chevy site & saved it as a PDF file.

*Antilock Brake*
*System (ABS)*
This vehicle has the Antilock Brake
System (ABS), an advanced
electronic braking system that helps
prevent a braking skid.
When the engine is started and the
vehicle begins to drive away, ABS
checks itself. A momentary motor or
clicking noise might be heard while
this test is going on, and it might
even be noticed that the brake​
pedal moves a little. This is normal.


----------



## Midnight Cruze (Feb 15, 2011)

*Thank you!*

Thanks for doing the research on the startup noise. I suppose I should take the time to read the book.

Thanks again.


----------



## sic2010 (May 6, 2011)

cruze 2011 said:


> its the antilock brake system going through its cycle i was told its a normal to hear it





robertbick said:


> Copied from the Cruze owners manual... I download it from the Chevy site & saved it as a PDF file.
> 
> *Antilock Brake*
> *System (ABS)*
> ...


Thanks cruze 2011 and robertbick! It gives me relief after a long time. But, what I could not understand was the mechanics at my chevy dealer didn't know about this feature. I took my car to them 3 times for them to check out, but unfortunately the "metal release" sound could not be detected when we check it out together, even after waiting for half an hour for the car to cool down. As everyone has experienced, it only happens first time in the morning or after leaving the car parked for a longer time in the evening/night. Hopefully, it is just the ABS feature of this car!


----------



## bramptoncruzer (Feb 2, 2012)

This noice is normal:

...quoted from page 9-30 of our *2011 Chevrolet Cruze Owner Manual*:
*Antilock Brake
System (ABS)*
This vehicle has the Antilock Brake
System (ABS), an advanced
electronic braking system that helps
prevent a braking skid.
When the engine is started and the
vehicle begins to drive away, ABS
checks itself. A momentary motor or
clicking noise might be heard while
this test is going on, and it might
even be noticed that the brake

pedal moves a little. This is normal.


----------



## BMcBride87 (Jun 14, 2012)

Yes, I have a 2011 Chevy Cruze Eco and I have the same exact noise. Its like a grunt noise that happens while shifting into second gear and only the first time after a cold start.


----------



## irshadwahab (Jun 10, 2015)

Thank you for the details.
I have a 2010 Cruze, 2.0 VCDI and I have been trying to figure out the cause of the metal scrubbing noise which comes only once per drive at 12mph speed.

Quoted from Edmunds Answers - Ask Car Questions & Get Answers
"Each time the vehicle is driven, as soon as vehicle speed reaches approximately 20 km/h (12 mph), the anti-lock brake control module turns on the pump motor for approximately one-half second. At this time, a mechanical noise may be heard. This is a normal function of the self-check by the anti-lock brake control module."


----------



## ChevyGuy (Dec 13, 2014)

irshadwahab said:


> Thank you for the details.
> I have a 2010 Cruze, 2.0 VCDI and I have been trying to figure out the cause of the metal scrubbing noise which comes only once per drive at 12mph speed.


Sure sounds like the ABS test.


----------



## D4L1U5 (Oct 19, 2016)

Thank you for the details.
I have a 2013 Cruze LT, 1.8 ECO and I have the same sound, when I shift 2nd gear.


----------

